# Making and Selling Slingshots



## rtindell (Apr 25, 2015)

I wasnt sure which section to post under. Ive been making random slingshots for mine and kids enjoyment and have had a lot of people ask about them. I know there are lot of people on here that make and sell their catapolts. So my question is what are the legalities of this. I already sell alot of different wood crafts just wasnt sure if slapping them up in my etsy shop. Or more to think about than that? Any direction is welcome...thanks guys.


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

Just be aware of what states they aren't allowed in and don't ship their. For that list you could go to a website like budk, find a slingshot and see what states they don't ship them to.

http://www.budk.com/Wrist-Rocket-Hunting-Survival-Sling-Shot--5512

Besides this the only way you could possibly be responsible for any harm inflicted by them is if they were to break due to poor craftsmanship. You cannot be held responsible for someone else's actions with them in the same way that firearm companies have NEVER be held accountable for the same.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Some folks that sell slingshots on etsy and other places include a statement about safety and responsibility.

You might want to check them out and include a similar statement in your add. :iono:


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

The "product liability" insurance and legal liability considerations that come along with making and selling slingshots are a nightmare. You should hopefully be "safe" (?) when selling via forums to forum members (?), but when you start selling via Etsy, Ebay or at craft fairs, county fairs, sportsmens shows, gun shows, etc,etc probably not so much. You might end up selling your product to some irresponsible idiot who (or whose kid) would end up shooting somebody else in the face and costing them an eye---and then you might end up on the hook for God only knows what kind of product liability award made by some irrational, bleeding heart court.

Long story short = make sure you know what you're getting into and proceed with great care. If you end up being the target of any products liability grief, you won't be covered or even defended by your Homeowners or Renters insurance company. If you'd like to have a really eye-opening experience--call or visit some insurance peddlers, tell them you're thinking about making and selling slingshots, that you want to buy some Products Liability insurance and you want them to get you a quote on what that would cost. I think you'll find the answers that you get pretty hard to believe.


----------



## rtindell (Apr 25, 2015)

Yeah that was kind of my concern...the money to be made selling them intrigues me..but i Dont need a lawsuit or anything like that..i will keep it too friends and family i think..lol..thanks guys


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

In a sue happy world, yes it's a nightmare. Forum sales are fine if your frames do withstand reasonable torture tests but as said above, selling to every mother's son Joe Sixpack and soccer mom is full of risk.

You could create a LLC off shore to best insulate yourself and have a trust actually own it, that would remove your name. Of course the LLC and trust would have to have some liability insurance so back you go to the insurance wrangle again.

Frankly I'd talk to your attorney first.

Bill Hays states to an owner of his slingshots to keep the slingshot in the closet and never shoot it and if you do to check the bands and equipment after each shot and wear eye protection...you might read over his quip on all this on his website pocketpredator.com.

"MUST READ
Obligatory Warning:

Slingshots and slingshot shooting is dangerous. About the safest thing you can do with a slingshot is to leave it unbanded, store it in your closet, occasionally take it out to admire it and then put it back up."

Then he goes into rules of shooting. That's about the max one can state on a selling website.


----------

